# Outfitter Leased Acres/'06--Commercialization of Wildlife



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

As the wildlife bills come forward in the legislature and sportsmen cherry pick the ones that they think only affect their specific activity, remember these numbers. This is why you are asked to contact your legislators.

Acres By County 2006
County	Outfitter	Acres

Adams
06-01-00	3500
21-04-00	2880
45-03-00	500
Adams County Total 6880

Barnes
02-01-00	5000
02-04-00	1327
02-05-00	2369
Barnes County Total 8696

Benson
03-02-00	0
03-10-00	8000
36-02-00	5080
36-08-00	2560
36-09-00	950
36-15-00	1000
Benson County Total 17590

Billings
04-02-00	9000
21-04-00	1280
Billings County Total 10280

Bottineau
05-02-00	2760
05-03-00	170
05-04-00	400
Bottineau County Total 3330

Bowman
County	Outfitter	Acres
06-01-00	12140
06-03-00	5760
Bowman County Total 17900

Burleigh
08-04-00	4910
08-08-00	2480
22-01-00	1440
Burleigh County Total 8830

Cavalier
10-01-00	5200
Cavalier County Total 5200

Dickey
11-05-00	4120
11-07-00	3360
11-08-00	2600
11-10-00	5440
23-01-00	3080
23-02-00	5140
23-04-00	1440
Dickey County Total 25180

Divide
53-04-00	500
53-05-00	350
Divide County Total 850

Dunn
04-01-00	5920
27-08-00	4120
45-02-00	480
45-03-00	50
45-04-00	6500
45-08-00	800
45-09-00	640
Dunn County Total 18510

Eddy

County	Outfitter	Acres
14-02-00	3360
14-05-00	3552
16-02-00	1000
20-02-00	1440
20-03-00	320
Eddy County Total 9672

Emmons
15-01-00	6920
15-04-00	2000
22-01-00	320
Emmons County Total 9240

Foster
16-02-00	4000
20-02-00	1480
20-03-00	4052
Foster County Total 9532

Golden Valley
04-02-00	8000
17-01-00	4300
17-03-00	7680
45-05-00	2000
Golden Valley County Total 21980

Grant
09-02-00	2200
19-01-00	2480
19-02-00	4140
21-04-00	2240
Grant County Total 11060

Griggs
20-02-00	500
Griggs County Total 500
Hettinger
01-02-00	1200
21-03-00	5920

County	Outfitter	Acres
21-04-00	22080
21-05-00	4840
21-06-00	1680
21-07-00	4480
45-03-00	1248
45-09-00	1920
Hettinger County Total 43368

Kidder
22-01-00	1920
22-02-00	1895
Kidder County Total 3815

LaMoure
02-05-00	364
11-10-00	320
23-03-00	6800
LaMoure County Total 7484

Logan
08-03-00	9120
22-02-00	665
Logan County Total 9785

McHenry
05-03-00	3210
25-02-00	1000
25-03-00	3200
25-05-00	1537
28-01-00	2320
28-02-00	2350
35-01-00	6515
51-05-00	1710
McHenry County Total 21842

McIntosh
08-03-00	640
26-01-00	1280
McIntosh County Total 1920

McKenzie
04-01-00	4120
27-02-00	4700
27-08-00	1520
27-10-00	3780
27-11-00	2560
45-04-00	6500
45-06-00	2680
53-01-00	2360
53-02-00	2900
McKenzie County Total 31120

McLean
08-10-00	1600
28-01-00	7140
28-02-00	2150
28-08-00	5800
36-15-00	6500
McLean County Total 23190

Mercer
29-08-00	8640
Mercer County Total 8640

Morton
30-03-00	1180
30-05-00	890
Morton County Total 2070

Mountrail
31-01-00	1000
31-02-00	8417
31-03-00	8417
51-04-00	1500
53-04-00	1000
Mountrail County Total 20334

Nelson
18-03-00	1100
32-02-00	6200
Nelson County Total 7300

Oliver
30-03-00	200
30-05-00	300
Oliver County Total 500

Pierce
48-03-00	3280
Pierce County Total 3280

Ramsey
10-01-00	1750
36-02-00	1320
36-08-00	18350
36-09-00	1950
36-18-00	460
50-01-00	600
Ramsey County Total 24430

Rolette
48-03-00	960
Rolette County Total 960

Sheridan
42-05-00	19600
Sheridan County Total 19600

Sioux
19-01-00	4500
19-02-00	4880
Sioux County Total 9380

Slope
06-01-00	3600
17-03-00	1280
21-03-00	3760
21-06-00	240
21-07-00	480
30-05-00	640
44-01-00	7500
45-08-00	480
Slope County Total 17980

Stark
45-02-00	8291
45-03-00	2090
45-05-00	2700
45-07-00	1200
45-08-00	1980
45-09-00	3200
Stark County Total 19461

Stutsman
09-01-00	8500
16-03-00	320
47-06-00	5480
47-07-00	10100
Stutsman County Total 24400

Towner
48-03-00	2215
Towner County Total 2215

Walsh
32-02-00	800
50-01-00	1360
Walsh County Total 2160

Ward
51-04-00	300
51-05-00	500
Ward County Total 800

Williams
53-04-00	1000
Williams County Total 1000

Grand Total 492264
Monday, February 05, 2007	Page 7 of 7


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Like always Dick what percent is leased what is owned? I told Bruce Burkett mine is all owned and is not leased. Bruce said it didn't make any difference as long as it was under 10,000 acres and list them. Guess what Dick they show up here as leased.


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

If the intent is to measure the amount of acreage under the control of Fee Hunting operations - then the acrage should be included whether leased or owned. However the wording should be clarified to indicate owned properties well as leased properties


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

> Like always Dick what percent is leased what is owned?


What is the difference g/o? Either way freelance hunters whether R or NR cannot hunt unless they pull out the pocketbook. Correct?


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

My guess is there is a whole lot of land going unreported. This seems pretty light, based on my travels up and down the dirts roads.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

tb, you are correct. Day leases are not reported either.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

21st century market hunters, plain and clear. I think the IRS needs to watch these guys. There is thousands of dollars exchanging hands under the table. Thousands of dollars from single landowners. The area in a 20 mile radius around Mott probably owes the government a few hundred thousand dollars.


----------

